# Tone mapping



## DR_Malibu (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone know how to do a tone mapped look on photoshop elements? I noticed its on photo matrix and photoshop cs3. Do I need those programs?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 20, 2011)

Luminance HDR


----------



## KmH (Dec 20, 2011)

Photomatix, by hdrSoft - www.hdrsoft.com

In the latest - CS5 - the HDR processing feature is a big improvement over CS4, but still leaves a lot to be desired. In CS3 it is rudimentary at best.

Adobe's long standing upgrade policy allows for upgrade to CS5 pricing, back 3 release levels. So today, CS2, CS3, CS4, CS3 Extended and CS4 Extended owners can upgrade to CS5 for as little as $160.

Adobe has already let everyone know that when CS6 is released their policy will be changing, and only CS5 owners will be granted upgrade pricing. CS3, CS4, CS3 Extended and CS4 Extended owners will have to pay full retail if they want to upgrade to CS6. The current full retail price for CS5 is $699. No word yet on what the full retail price will be for CS6. Don't be surprised if there is a substantial increase in the retail price of CS6.


----------

